
Show HN: EastALPR for iOS – Easy Automated License Plate Reader - bredren
https://easyalpr.com
======
sjs382
I think this is a really cool product but I'm having trouble coming up with a
use-case. I wouldn't be able to install this in a parking garage where I have
a spot rented. The only obvious use-case I can think of is having a scanner
setup at a manned entry gate. What are some other use-cases? Adding them to
the website would help sell the product better.

Also, it looks like it requires an iPhone as the camera. Is this the case? I'm
unlikely to leave my phone behind setup to be a license plate reader?

~~~
bredren
Hey there, thanks a lot for the feedback and questions.

I agree, the most obvious use case is a scanner setup at an entry gate.
Another use case is when on patrol, manually scanning cars that are in a
parking lot this goes surprisingly fast when you put your phone on a bike
mount.

It does require an iPhone as the camera, and works best with folks who have an
extra phone. The idea is this would be cheaper than buying and installing an
Axis Camera and associated software. Or it is at least a quicker way to find
out if bothering with a more advanced system would be worthwhile.

As far as outside a manned entry gate, I believe this could work in a
ruggedized case, where the phone is case is physically mounted to a public
township 'welcome' sign and powered.

One interesting aspect of this product is that it can cache scans offline
until internet is available again. So a spare phone can be left, say in a
ruggedized case, and hidden, listening for a wi-fi network you've previously
set up access to. (i.e. a hotspot on your normal device.)

Then when you walk up to the capture device, the phone will connect and the
scans will process.

------
bredren
Happy to answer any questions about this product.

